# Need Info on a Trek 800



## ScubaLuke (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi all I am not sure if this is the right place for this but I am looking for any information on a bike I just purchased. It is a Trek 800 Mountain Trail 22.5" I am looking to turn into a bullet proof commuter. Here are some pics




























It is in desperate need of some TLC new wheels/tires, cables, I think the head set is shot but the drive line is okay shape but I am hoping to update it with some roadie.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

It was Trek's entry level MTB. Looks like a 1997 model. It should make a great commuter.


----------



## ScubaLuke (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks I am wondering if any one knows where I can find a set of specs for this bike? I ahve found a site about vintage Trek but I did not see any specs or maybe a link to a manual


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I am not sure what sort of specs you seek, but you should be able to determine anything you'd want to know by simply taking a measurement or observation of the bike. Not trying to be a smart a$$, but its really that easy. The bike appears to be completely stock.


----------



## ScubaLuke (Jul 16, 2006)

bikerboy said:


> I am not sure what sort of specs you seek, but you should be able to determine anything you'd want to know by simply taking a measurement or observation of the bike. Not trying to be a smart a$$, but its really that easy. The bike appears to be completely stock.


No worries on being a smart A$$. I just wanted something to make sur emy measurements are correct or at least close. This is my first build and I want to make sure I am not ordering the wrong parts. The hardest thing for me is know what parts will fit and what I will need to order.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

ScubaLuke said:


> No worries on being a smart A$$. I just wanted something to make sur emy measurements are correct or at least close. This is my first build and I want to make sure I am not ordering the wrong parts. The hardest thing for me is know what parts will fit and what I will need to order.


If it fits you as is, I'd not order much for it. Possibly slick tires, new cables, brake pads if needed. Otherwise, add a rear blinky, headlight, and fender(s) and ride.

Saddles, stems and bars are other items to replace to get a better fit/feel. Otherwise keep it as is for a commuter - assuming you're not doing 20+ miles a day on it.

What are you thinking about replacing?


----------



## ScubaLuke (Jul 16, 2006)

Well I am doing 40 miles a day round trip. I got a new set of modern wheels already, the current rear looks more like a "S" when looked at from the rear. Cables, Pads, Pedals, Saddle are already slated to be replaced. The bars are to narrow and will need to be replaced in the future. I think the head set is shot as the front fork moves a bit, but I am not sure if it is that or if the head set needs to be tightened. The drive line looks in decent shape just dirty. The twist shift works but it will need to be adjusted. I got a rack for it already. I am considering either painting the frame or getting it powder coated. Before I gets to its looks I want to make sure the drive line and brakes are solid. After all that I will play with the bars and stems/shifters. I thinking about putting a set of roadie drop bars/shifter brake combo on it along whole roadie drive line


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

It sounds like you are planning on dumping a lot of money into this bike. Unless you have a severe emotional attachment, it probably isn't worth upgrading that frame. It is a pretty low-grade frame, so you are just kinda polishing a turd by putting nice stuff on it. Sorry, if I am being blunt, but I speak from experience. I've gone down the same road twice now. The first was a cheapo Raleigh I fixed up. It was a decent short distance commuter, but it never rode or handled very well. Now I have a Kona commuter bike that I pimped out. It at least rides and handles well, but it is damn heavy. I have a bunch of nice parts on this so-so frame and I don't think I will ever be satisfied.

In the end, its what makes you happy. You will definately enjoy fixing it up and seeing the changes. Do what you want if it seems like the right thing.

By the way, that bike is going to use a 68mm bottom bracket shell, 28.6mm bottom pull front derailleur, and 1 inch headset. Those are the important specs for the bike.


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

I agree, with bikerboy.
It looks like a lot of money needs to be dropped to make it a decent bike.

The trek 800 was the trek 820 of its day.
You can get a very nice trek 820 NEW for a lot less and would ride better.
The frame for the 800 is probably heavy, nothing special or screaming out at you. I would only buildup a frame if it was legendary or what not, but the 800 was almost next in line to a dept store bike.


----------

